# DRL high beam?



## HIDGolf (Aug 29, 2001)

anyone know how to do this? 
thanks in advance.


----------



## HIDGolf (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: DRL high beam? (HIDGolf)*

TTT!


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: DRL high beam? (HIDGolf)*

Why would you want that?


----------



## HIDGolf (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: DRL high beam? (PerL)*

im installing the Hella Triple headlamps w/ HID low beam, I want my DRLs, but not on my Xenons.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: DRL high beam? (HIDGolf)*

quote:[HR][/HR]im installing the Hella Triple headlamps w/ HID low beam, I want my DRLs, but not on my Xenons.[HR][/HR]​So why not replace the DRL with citylights as you guys like to call them


----------



## HIDGolf (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: DRL high beam? (Cullen)*

a city light is too dim to function as a DRL, they should be 21watt or brighter


----------



## MarkF (Mar 24, 2000)

*Re: DRL high beam? (HIDGolf)*

I just changed my DTR lights from my low beams to my fogs. I connected the yellow wire at the DTR relay to the fog light wire at the light switch. 
You may have to do something else because the high beam circuit may be tied into the high beam switch on the steering column.
Good luck.


----------



## HIDGolf (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: DRL high beam? (MarkF)*

sounds good.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: DRL high beam? (HIDGolf)*

quote:[HR][/HR]a city light is too dim to function as a DRL, they should be 21watt or brighter[HR][/HR]​Well you can always put the 20w (or 21w) halogen bulb into the parkinglight socket (city lights as you guys insist, why is there a US expression on a NON US spec feature??







)


----------



## Lumalux (Jun 29, 2001)

*Re: DRL high beam? (MarkF)*

It would be better to use your fogs as DRLs rather than highbeams because that way you can still use the "flash to pass" feature. Many GM cars, including Saturn, use the high beams as DRLs, and I assume they don't have the FTP capability unless it's changed to the low beam.


----------



## GRNJTAIV (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: DRL high beam? (Lumalux)*

Cullen, 
We like saying "City Light" say it with me Cullen City Light, City Light, City Light................man I have to stop spending so much time reading posts on Vortex








This may be off topic but why do Germans call Mobile phones "Handys"?


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: DRL high beam? (GRNJTAIV)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Cullen, 
We like saying "City Light" say it with me Cullen City Light, City Light, City Light................man I have to stop spending so much time reading posts on Vortex








This may be off topic but why do Germans call Mobile phones "Handys"?[HR][/HR]​Beats me but they ARE handy aren't they...btw that runs through other languages too, like finnish the land of Nokia where they use the word "kännykkä" where "käsi" is hand so basically the same idea, though something in the form of "mobile" is the most common.
On this citylights, I dunno if this has relation to the war time when indeed there was a custom of not using too much light in the city so you wouldn't be seen from the sky...?!
Anyhow the "citylight" is quite a wrong expression as the lights are intended to be used when you park temp. on an unlit place which seldom is INSIDE the city limits, rather outside, therefore the name parkinglight or standlicht.


----------



## HIDGolf (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: DRL high beam? (Lumalux)*

quote:[HR][/HR]It would be better to use your fogs as DRLs rather than highbeams because that way you can still use the "flash to pass" feature. Many GM cars, including Saturn, use the high beams as DRLs, and I assume they don't have the FTP capability unless it's changed to the low beam.[HR][/HR]​you must remember that MOST VW's DRLs are on reduce power to prevent premature burnout of the bulbs. When you flash, they should fire up. But i havent checked all the wiring diagrams yet for the Golf IV.


----------



## HIDGolf (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: DRL high beam? (Cullen)*

oh and Cullen, notice how I called them "position lamps"


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: DRL high beam? (HIDGolf)*

quote:[HR][/HR]you must remember that MOST VW's DRLs are on reduce power to prevent premature burnout of the bulbs. When you flash, they should fire up. But i havent checked all the wiring diagrams yet for the Golf IV.[HR][/HR]​I wonder if a bulb lasts longer at below rated voltage..? Or however the DRL works??


----------



## HIDGolf (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: DRL high beam? (Cullen)*

there are three reasons why manufactors have their DRLs at reduced power, 1. to reduce glare(high beam DRLs) 2. to prevent the DRL from masking the front turn signal. 3. to increase bulb life.
oh, i imagine the OEM Bosch/Valeo HIDs for the Euro Golf IV and Bora are used in countries that require DRLs, what do they do? I imagine they use there High beam on reduced power like BMWs and Mercedes do in Canada.


----------



## Lumalux (Jun 29, 2001)

*DRL high beam*

Even when the high beams are used for DRLs at reduced power, the effectiveness of the flash feature is lost. You lose the attention-getting on-off flash.


----------



## HIDGolf (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: DRL high beam (Lumalux)*

this is true. Ill have to see on my friends canadian oldsmobile which has DRL high beam.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: DRL high beam (HIDGolf)*

Are you sure the DRL feature would prolong the livespan of the bulb?
And IF so why would the manufacturer care? I mean the life of a bulb is anyhow quite long!


----------



## HIDGolf (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: DRL high beam (Cullen)*

well if the bulb goes out under warrenty, the car maker cares... they have to pay for it. But I should clarify what i meant, the reduction in power for DRL only prolongs bulb usage compaired to running DRL bulb at normal power. Why do you think that higher wattage bulbs do not last as long as 55-65 watt bulbs.


----------



## Lumalux (Jun 29, 2001)

*Re: DRL high beam (Cullen)*

Reducing voltage increases lamp life exponentially in incandescent lamps, which includes halogen. However, the gain in life is not as great with halogens as it is with conventional incandescent lamps (like older headlights and the other signal bulbs on the vehicle).
The life of most headlight bulbs is actually quite short. The objective is to get as much light as possible. Since headlights usually are only used a portion of the actual vehicle operating time (at least, before DRLs came into fashion), they can be designed to burn brightly at the expense of short service life. Reducing voltage by about 10 percent (14 volts to 12.5) will probably double the life of the lamp. Some high beam lamps are only rated for 150 hours, with low beams in the 500 hour range, but there are now long life versions that are commonly used that last in excess of 800 hours.
Manufacturers have an interest in having the lamps on their vehicles last because it increases customer satisfaction and reduces the number of warranty repairs. Longer life lamps also mean that the assemblies can stay sealed for a longer period of time and will not become contaminated with dirt after they are opened.


----------



## HIDGolf (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: DRL high beam (Lumalux)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif very very true.


----------



## Lumalux (Jun 29, 2001)

*Re: DRL high beam (HIDGolf)*

You may have noticed that Saturns, which use the high beam lights as DRLs, use a resistor that drops the voltage more than most. The lights appears very yellow. My guess is that was done to extend the short life of the bulb so that it could be operated continuously. The VW resistor only reduces voltage by maybe 5 percent, hardly enough to notice but enough to extend life some.


----------



## Lumalux (Jun 29, 2001)

*Re: DRL high beam (Lumalux)*

The Pontiac Sunfire and Chevy Cavalier (and the old Blazer and Jimmy) also come to mind.


----------



## HIDGolf (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: DRL high beam (Lumalux)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The Pontiac Sunfire and Chevy Cavalier (and the old Blazer and Jimmy) also come to mind.[HR][/HR]​you have to remember that those lamps are SOOO poor that it wouldnt matter if they were on full power or not!


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: DRL high beam (HIDGolf)*

quote:[HR][/HR]well if the bulb goes out under warrenty, the car maker cares... they have to pay for it. But I should clarify what i meant, the reduction in power for DRL only prolongs bulb usage compaired to running DRL bulb at normal power. Why do you think that higher wattage bulbs do not last as long as 55-65 watt bulbs.[HR][/HR]​
Well you are comparing two different things now...(I think)
DRL is running a 55w (or something of that sort) at a lower power correct?
Now that is funny if that would prolong the lifespan, maybe?
But a higher wattage bulb is a completely different thing with a different filament which DRAWS more power hence W. The DRL is "limiting" the power available to a bulb that actually WANTS more, right? Now usually , limiting power actully shortens the lifespan alot of times. (not speaking of engines here but electricity







)
Bulbs under warranty?? Wow never heard of that before! I doubt I would be able to get new bulbs here under warranty on ANY car (I think?)


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: DRL high beam (Lumalux)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Reducing voltage increases lamp life exponentially in incandescent lamps, which includes halogen. However, the gain in life is not as great with halogens as it is with conventional incandescent lamps (like older headlights and the other signal bulbs on the vehicle).
The life of most headlight bulbs is actually quite short. The objective is to get as much light as possible. Since headlights usually are only used a portion of the actual vehicle operating time (at least, before DRLs came into fashion), they can be designed to burn brightly at the expense of short service life. Reducing voltage by about 10 percent (14 volts to 12.5) will probably double the life of the lamp. Some high beam lamps are only rated for 150 hours, with low beams in the 500 hour range, but there are now long life versions that are commonly used that last in excess of 800 hours.
Manufacturers have an interest in having the lamps on their vehicles last because it increases customer satisfaction and reduces the number of warranty repairs. Longer life lamps also mean that the assemblies can stay sealed for a longer period of time and will not become contaminated with dirt after they are opened.[HR][/HR]​Ok I agree on customer satisfaction and and warranty (if now bulbs are covered by that, which is strange to me?) but does the cost of the DRL setup compensate the cost of a bulb? I mean something is wierd here, I mean I live in a country with horrible roads, but I mean bulbs don't burn THAT often after all, no I don't have any statistics, but to me it seems to be such a small thing that it wouldn't be any idea in developing any system to prevent it, other than developing a new bulb (as the gas discharge bulbs) which builds on a different principle all together..


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: DRL high beam (Lumalux)*

quote:[HR][/HR]You may have noticed that Saturns, which use the high beam lights as DRLs, use a resistor that drops the voltage more than most. The lights appears very yellow. My guess is that was done to extend the short life of the bulb so that it could be operated continuously. The VW resistor only reduces voltage by maybe 5 percent, hardly enough to notice but enough to extend life some.[HR][/HR]​Still a wierd way of "solving" the "problem" in my opinion, I thought the DRL has a soley NHSTA reason so to speak..


----------



## HIDGolf (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: DRL high beam (Cullen)*

yes, it is for some states and Canada. but alot of people see it as a safety feature. all NA GM cars now have DRLs. Yes, bulbs are covered under warrenty for most US cars. Remember that US carmakers are *CHEEP* *CHEEP* if there is a way to save $0.05 per car, they will, believe me ive seen them do it. So adding a wire and a resistor to reduce power, will offset the cost of 1-2 bulbs.


----------



## Lumalux (Jun 29, 2001)

*Re: DRL high beam (HIDGolf)*

Reducing power to the DRLs is done to maximize bulb life. It is not done because manufacturers are cheap. 
Headlight bulbs are designed with very short lives (in all incandescent lamps, efficiency is inversely proportional with design life). They would not last an acceptable (or safe) amount of time if their lives were not extended in some manner. Using resistors with the DRLs is a good way of extending bulb life: you get maximum brightness when you need it, and reduced brightness when it's not needed, at a relatively low cost.


----------



## MarkF (Mar 24, 2000)

*Re: DRL high beam (Lumalux)*

I have not replaced my head light bulb or tail light bulbs since I bought my car.
It is a Canadian 95 GTIVR6 and the head lights and tail lights are always on. The head light brightness is the same if powered through the DTR relay or through the head light switch.
Don't know if anybody asked. Just thougth I would type.


----------



## GTi_Girl (Oct 13, 2001)

*Re: DRL high beam*

what are these "city lights" you speak of? and what's "TTT"? 
all right, on to topic... can you switch that little DRL bulb to a halogen? (maybe you guys already said it above but i'm too lazy to read through all that)
what size is that little bugger, anyhow? and how in the world can you get to it?


----------



## JG (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: DRL high beam (GTi_Girl)*

quote:[HR][/HR]what are these "city lights" you speak of? and what's "TTT"? 
all right, on to topic... can you switch that little DRL bulb to a halogen? (maybe you guys already said it above but i'm too lazy to read through all that)
what size is that little bugger, anyhow? and how in the world can you get to it?







[HR][/HR]​The little bulb is a w5w, I have the phillips blue vision, it's blue when its off but its much whiter than the stock bulbs when its lit. The drl is your low beams, they are halogen bulbs. As far as I know "TTT" means to the the top, it keeps the topic going. 


[Modified by JG, 11:46 AM 12-26-2001]


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: DRL high beam? (HIDGolf)*

We're supposed to call them parking lights. But somehow the term "city lights" is cool to US people.


----------

